# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاور پوردستمالچی یا دیبازر یا آرین احمدی یا افشار؟

## hgh18

من اهل تبریزم میخواستم مشاوره تلفنی و برنامه از این مشاورا بگیرم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره و پیگیر ترن؟ در ضمن اگه کسی از این آقایون مشاوره گرفته توضیح بده در ضمن اگه کسی از پولش خبرداره بگه ممنون

----------


## _Senoritta_

> من اهل تبریزم میخواستم مشاوره تلفنی و برنامه از این مشاورا بگیرم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره و پیگیر ترن؟ در ضمن اگه کسی از این آقایون مشاوره گرفته توضیح بده در ضمن اگه کسی از پولش خبرداره بگه ممنون


من با هیچ کدوم مشاوره نداشتم ولی ویس های مشاوره ای استاد افشار خیلی عالیه...یعنی یجورایی اون به دادم رسید..

----------


## ata.beheshti

ارین احمدی کیه کجاس؟؟؟

----------


## s-1998

من برنامه ای که آقای دیبازر بهم دادن زو آپلود کردم توی تایپک آیا مشاوره تلفنی دیبازر خوبه
یه نگاه بهش بندازید شاید کمکتون کرد..کلا تو قسمت مشاور زیاد داریم در مورد پوردستمالچی و دیبازر بحث میکنید یه نگاه به دو سه تا تایپک اخرش بزنید

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

قیمت ها هم
حضوری پوردستمالچی ۴,۳۰۰
غیر حضوری پوردستمالچی ۲:۱۵۰

حضوری دیبازر ۴,۶۰۰
غیر حضوریش رو نمیدونم

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad1397

> قیمت ها هم
> حضوری پوردستمالچی ۴,۳۰۰
> غیر حضوری پوردستمالچی ۲:۱۵۰
> 
> حضوری دیبازر ۴,۶۰۰
> غیر حضوریش رو نمیدونم
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


 شغل پدرشریف چیه؟؟؟من اگه اینقدرپول داشتم میرفتم پناهنده میشدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## s-1998

> شغل پدرشریف چیه؟؟؟من اگه اینقدرپول داشتم میرفتم پناهنده میشدم


من سال پیش هم مشاور خصوصی داشتم تا اواخر اسفند.هم مدرسم فرزانگان ۱تهران بود هر سال حداقل فقط یکی تک رقمی داریم،هم هرچی کتاب تو بازار هست رو داشتم. معدل نهاییم هم ۱۹:۷۴بود
آخرش شدم پشت کنکوری!!!با یه رتبه ای که حتی پردیس هم هیچ‌جا پزشکی نمیارم.
یکی از اشناهاتون یه مدرسه دولتی خیلی معمولی تهران میرفت،نه مشاور داشت نه حتی معلم های معروف نه اصلا تو مدرسه تا حالا رتبه ی خوبی داشتن،معدلشم اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود ۱۷بود امسال رتبه اش بین ۸۰۰تا ۹۰۰شد
خواستم بگم فکر نکنید این مسایل حاشیه مهمه...
««واقعا پدرم خیلی شغل خاصی نداره وگرنه منم میرفتم پناهنده میشدم[emoji4] [emoji4] »»

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hgh18

آقای نکویی چطور؟کسی از مشاوره غیر حضوری شون خبرداره؟ میدونه دارن یا ندارن؟

----------


## urmeko

با افشار مشاوره تلفنی داشتم. توصیه نمی کنم. بقیه رو آشنایی ندارم.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s-1998


من سال پیش هم مشاور خصوصی داشتم تا اواخر اسفند.هم مدرسم فرزانگان ۱تهران بود هر سال حداقل فقط یکی تک رقمی داریم،هم هرچی کتاب تو بازار هست رو داشتم. معدل نهاییم هم ۱۹:۷۴بود
آخرش شدم پشت کنکوری!!!با یه رتبه ای که حتی پردیس هم هیچ‌جا پزشکی نمیارم.
یکی از اشناهاتون یه مدرسه دولتی خیلی معمولی تهران میرفت،نه مشاور داشت نه حتی معلم های معروف نه اصلا تو مدرسه تا حالا رتبه ی خوبی داشتن،معدلشم اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود ۱۷بود امسال رتبه اش بین ۸۰۰تا ۹۰۰شد
خواستم بگم فکر نکنید این مسایل حاشیه مهمه...
««واقعا پدرم خیلی شغل خاصی نداره وگرنه منم میرفتم پناهنده میشدم[emoji4] [emoji4] »»

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


افرین...بهترین حرفو زدی خیلیا حرفتو درک کنن دنبال این مسائل نمیرن*

----------


## Ali.N

> من اهل تبریزم میخواستم مشاوره تلفنی و برنامه از این مشاورا بگیرم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره و پیگیر ترن؟ در ضمن اگه کسی از این آقایون مشاوره گرفته توضیح بده در ضمن اگه کسی از پولش خبرداره بگه ممنون


سلام
پوردستمال چی که حرف نداره-گزینه دو-تو تلوزیون هم زیاد میاد-حقیقتو میگه-راهکار ارائه میده
افشارم بد نیست-فقط مخالف زیاد داره!نمیدونم چرا!
بقیه هم نظری ندارم

----------


## hgh18

بقیه چی نیکخو کسی نظری داره؟در مورد غیرحضوری؟

----------


## masoud007

> بقیه چی نیکخو کسی نظری داره؟در مورد غیرحضوری؟


Up

----------


## siinaa

یکی از دوستان شاگرد خصوصیه افشار بود
فقط میتونم بگم افتضااااااااااااااااااح
فقط همون همایشاش به درد میخوره
پشت تلفن یه آدم خسته
بی حوصله
بدون تمرکز
بی توجه به نقاط ضعف و قوتت
فقط همون روز واریز پول کیفش کوکه
وسط خیابون
وسط همایش داشت برنامه میداد به این بدبخخت!!!
اونم چه برنامه ای!
من موافق و مخالف کسی نیستم
واقعیت رو گفتم

----------


## Mr.BamBam

دلم به حال خودم میسوزه که از بعضی مشاورا دفاع میکردم و دنبال مشاور بودم

فقط تنها کاری که لازمه اینه که یکیو که قبلا کنکور داده پیدا کنید و باهاش مسمرا در ارتباط باشین

----------


## _saeed_

> یکی از دوستان شاگرد خصوصیه افشار بود
> فقط میتونم بگم افتضااااااااااااااااااح
> فقط همون همایشاش به درد میخوره
> پشت تلفن یه آدم خسته
> بی حوصله
> بدون تمرکز
> بی توجه به نقاط ضعف و قوتت
> فقط همون روز واریز پول کیفش کوکه
> وسط خیابون
> ...


واقعا مشاوره افشار اینجوریه؟من خودم مشاورم عاصم محمدی بود که خدا لعنتش کنه.اشغال بود خیلی پولکیه به خاطر اون خدانشناس کنکورمو خراب کردم درحالی که پشت کنکورم بودم.من فکر میکردم فقط اون اینطوریه.یعنی افشارم همچین ادمیه؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

مشاور = کسی که پول مفت میگیره (گاها دزدی هم دیده شده) و بدتر از اون اینه که وقت و اعصاب شما رو از بین میبره

آدم موفق= کسی که در دام این شیادان نیافتاده باشه.

----------


## مریم رضاییان

من 7 سال قبل پیش ارین احمدی میرفتم
مشاوره هاش خوب بود ولی بعضی وقت ها قاطی میکرد و داد میزد و خلاصه از خجالتم در میومد.ریاضی رو کلاس های سامان سلامیان میرفتم خوب بود فیزیک رو با مهدی باباخانی خصوصی گرفتم اونم فوق العاده بود شیمی رو افبا خریدم بدک نبود
اخرش پزشکی سمنان دولتی قبول شدم
خدائیش خوب بودن مشاورها و دبیرها
فقط ارین احمدی یک کم بد اخلاق بود ولی کارش عالی بود

----------

